# power keeps going off and coming back on without tripping breakers



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it the whole house goes out or just certin rooms. Is it always the same rooms that go out.
Loose connection is the most liky cause.
To check it you would have to remove the circut break box cover. If you do not feel comfortable doing this call an electrition.
This can cause a fire so do something soon.


----------



## jackoarts (Jan 4, 2012)

it's just certain rooms. have already removed the breaker box panel but don't see any problems there


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not likly your going to see anything. All the screws need to be shugged up.
DO NOT TOUCH THE MAIN INCOMING LINES WITH THE BIG WIRES ON THEM.
Next I would remove the outlets in the effected area and check each one for loose connections. If there back stab then they need to be changed so the wire goes around the screw instead.
If the first outlet in a daisy chain is loose all the other ones will loose power.


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

At your service panel, are the circuits that are "out" on alternating breakers?

Example:

Fridge - not working
Bathroom - working
Heater - not working
Bedroom - working
Basement - not working

and so on?

If so, it might be a problem for the POCO. Maybe a bad connection at the pole or to your house. Possibly the wind is making/breaking the connection.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Call your electric company.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good point.
Your incoming power comes in 220 volts, It's split between the two rows of breakers.
110 volts on each side. If one line on the incoming power drops off only one side of the panel will have power.
This would be a very serious issue. It can distroy anything plugged in at the time.
Just look over some of the other post in this area. Seems to be a very common problum.


----------

